# Great trade at TX Fest



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

Cypress (Sam) was looking to try a variety of lanceros so we worked out a trade and met up at Texas Fest. I'm liking my end of the deal big time.

Ashton VSG
Medalist (1947 ISOM)
Opus X Power Ranger
Greycliff Expresso
San Cristobal (ISOM)
CAO Vision
Camacho 10th

I also scored from Gene the Greycliff Ambassador who kicked me down with a Limited Lancero (not pictured).


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome haul. Great looking bunch of smokes. Congrats.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice trade gentlemen.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the trade. I really appreciate it.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet trade.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice trade there. Love the selection


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice, they look delicious.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! those are all top notch sticks.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Not too shabby at all!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome trade


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great trade ...Nice variety there!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

fantastico...thanks for sharing!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice trade


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow!!! Awesome picks!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice! 'Ole Gene is a classy cat....


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great selection of sticks there!!!


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

DBCcigar said:


> Very nice! 'Ole Gene is a classy cat....


Yeah. Every day is a holiday with old Gene. I totally scored on the Greycliff Château Grand Cru Lancero.


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

tekhnu said:


> Yeah. Every day is a holiday with old Gene. I totally scored on the Greycliff Château Grand Cru Lancero.


I love the Chateau Grand Cru...Gene turned me on to those a while ago. He is a WILD MAN! Every day is definately a holiday with that man!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good looking smokes!


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

very cool! and nice to briefly meet you at 101, cliff.


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

smh0768 said:


> very cool! and nice to briefly meet you at 101, cliff.


Yeah that half hour 101 thing was a trip. Hope it worked for you because I could hardly touch the high points in that short time. But, we had a roller. How cool was that?


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

it was cool. i enjoyed it, and the wife learned more than she expected! ...and after the event was all said and done, she (without prompting from me) popped up and said, "i would totally love to go to [insert any major cigar manufacturing island]! i think that would be amazing!" WOOHAA!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a great trade there!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice trade!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice grab


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

wow! those are some nice sticks


----------

